# COBIA RECIPES



## tyler0421

Let's hear the way everyone cooks there cobia! I need a good one for friday night!


----------



## John B.

it's pretty hard to F it up...

Earnie Cavitt makes some blackened cobia.... it's probably the best fish i've ever eaten...

and if you can get your hands on some belly meat, it makes damn-fine sashimi.


----------



## seanspots

Fried.:letsdrink


----------



## Lil' Scout

Blackened!!! :hungry


----------



## B-4 Reel

Soaked in italian dressing for most of the day and then grilled. Add fried potatoes and green beans as sides and you have a meal.


----------



## tyler0421

yea I've done all of that I'm trying to find something that I haven't done thanks though!!!


----------



## FizzyLifter

Filet and throw directly on grill. :letsdrink Cobia can't be messed up. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## acoustifunk

Cut it into nuggets, wrap with 1/2peices of bacon and hrow it straight on the grill!


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *VS200B (3/26/2008)*
> 
> and if you can get your hands on some belly meat, it makes damn-fine sashimi.


Is it safe to eat cobia raw without freezing it first? I thought members of the tuna family are the only ones thatare safe to eat freshly butchered and raw. Every time I've frozen cobia it tastes like crap.


----------



## gator7_5

> *P-cola_Native (3/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (3/26/2008)*
> 
> and if you can get your hands on some belly meat, it makes damn-fine sashimi.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to eat cobia raw without freezing it first? I thought members of the tuna family are the only ones thatare safe to eat freshly butchered and raw. Every time I've frozen cobia it tastes like crap.
Click to expand...



Not sure how safe it is - but its amzingly good. A local chef told me to sushi some up and I did. Everyone loved it. Alot like yellowtail, IMO.


----------



## spear em

You may think i am crazy for posting this but you gotta try it. Prepare your fish as if you were going to grill it or blacken it. now get out that steam basket under your counter that came with the boiling pot that you never use. put your h2o in the pot along with some powder crab boil and lemon slices. put the steam rack in put the lid on and let her build pressure. once the steam is rolling place your fish inside and leave it alone. I am telling you that you will be suprised at how well it taste. And best of all super easy clean up !!!!!


----------

